# Live Stream aufnehmen wie??



## Pielo (21. Mai 2009)

tagchen,

wie in der überschrieft schon erwähnt suche ich eine möglichkeit einen livestream der in netz übertragen wird aufzunehmen. es handelt sich dabei um audio und video (also quasi einen TV beitrag) 

würde mich freun wenn mir jemand einen tip geben könnte wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann!

***lg Pielo***


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2009)

du kannst zb audacity nehmen, du musst aber dann schauen, dass du wirklich das richitge als "aufnahme" aktivierst, musst du im reglermenü der sondkarte bzw. ggf. auch in der systemsteuerung einstellen (vor allem bei vista). das reglermenü zeigt idR nur, was DU hören kannst (wiedergabe). für das, was aufgenommen werden soll, musst du aber meist die ansicht wechseln. 

wenn das einmal eingestellt ist, sollte es kein problem mehr sein.

mit audacity kannst du dann zB "exportieren als MP3" machen (besorg dir ggf. den lamecodec, wenn du nicht weiß, ob und wo den hast, is zB beim dload des tools CDex mit dabei).


----------



## Pielo (21. Mai 2009)

danke für deine antwort, aber wie ich oben aber schon geschrieben hab such ich ein prog mit dem ich ein stream mit audio UND video aufnehmen kann (quasi eine TV sendung)


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2009)

ah, sry - keine ahnung... aber zB für youtube gibt es extra tools, vlt. mal genauer googlen.


----------



## amdintel (22. Mai 2009)

das geht auch ganz ohne Tools, 
was man dafür nur braucht, ist der IE und ein Filemanger wie Total Commander, da stellt man auf Datum sortieren und geht nach und nach,
die einzelnen Verz. des Temp IE Caches durch , dort werden diese  Stream gespeichert  get_video[23].flv oder video.flv     [*.flv] einfach suchen und die in ein anders Verz. kopieren (mache ich immer so)


----------

